# PHEASANT #'S 2007



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

HOW WOULD YOU SAY THE PHEASANT NUMBERS ARE THIS YEAR HAVEN'T SEEN A LOT.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Pheasants in Utah? Come now, they don't exist here anymore! 
I think there are some in the fossil record...that's about how long it's been for me seeing any down South at least  .


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 5 or 6 that live accross the street from me. I'm just building up the nerve and stupidity to shoot them out the window with my bow. Well, maybe it's just the nerve that needs building. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutely! It's on fatbass. Me, you a bunch of homebrew and a couple of mullets. Just tell me when.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i still see them that are wild in a spot i know. btw define down south ironman, because i know some areas "down south" that have pheasant in them.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

There are still a few wild ones around, but certainly nothing like there used to be. Thankfully, I am lucky enough to have some private ground access way up in the north end of the state. *()* If you don't have private land access, you are pretty well skrewed anymore.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

PHEASANTS ARE NOT A THING OF THE PAST AND AROUND HERE IN SEVIER COUNTY WHERE WE DON'T DESTROY EVERY BIT OF HABITAT THEY HAVE AND THATS PROBABLY WHY THERE STILL WILD ONES AROUND WHERE I AM. EVERY YEAR I SEE PLENTY OF HENS WITH LITTLE CHICKS RUNNING AROUND IN THE ALFALFA WITH THEM. I HAVEN'T BEEN OUT MUCH AT ALL THIS YEAR GOT CAUGHT UP IN OTHER THINGS. JUST WONDERING HOW THINGS ARE GOING WITH THEM THIS SEASON AND WHILE OUT HAVE ONLY SEEN A FEW YOUNG ROOSTERS AND SOME HENS BUT NOTHING LIKE I HAVE BEFORE. DON'T KNOW ABOUT OTHER PLACES IN UTAH BUT WHERE I AM IT'S STILL GOOD YOU JUST HAVE TO CATCH UP WITH SOMETHING THATS BOTH FASTER AND SMARTER FOR ITS AREA THAN YOU AND ALSO ALSO ONLY ABOUT THE SIZE OF YOUR SHOE. WHEN OUT IN THE SNOW AGAIN LOOK DOWN AND YOU'LL PROBABLY SEE A PHEASANT TRACK BUT NEVER SEE THE ROOSTER THAT MADE IT.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

there are very few birds in Sevier or Sanpete!! Where is the habitat to raise birds??? We use wheel lines now and have covered up the ditches. Our equipment can now hit the corners and cuts shorter. Racoons and skunks have exploted in numbers . I have seen very few wild birds, I think you are seeing the birds from Russels land(Rooster valley game farm). Yes we have destroyed the habitat to raise birds. Luckly 99pct of the land is private, to hunt the majority of it you need to own your own or have some buddies that do,and that's not a guarantee ou will find birds. i f sevier is so cluttered with birds,why would you announce it on a forum????? let alone when we have no birds!!!!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Greenhead 2 first off good to have you back you never know maby I know you or well really bump heads one day sounds like you live around my area. I have one name although I won't give out his whole name I'll give out part Jimmy L. if you know who I am talking about and know what land he owns and how tightly he keeps people out well if you don't know you ought ta. He is stingy with his land which isn't all bad because it lets a few more roosters make it through the year anyway I will admit that there are fewer birds this year than I have seen in quite a while last year I got me a few and missed me a few. There is plenty of cover if you know where to look. The river reserves fine and even though some are planters out there there are still many wild. I know some unposted non-tilled not feed off pastures that are full of cover and some sage brush areas they would fly into every night. Numbers this year do seem substantually down to me but there are still a few wild ones in Utah no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I know who you are talking about. The places you are talking about still are mostly private,public land and phez are just two words that don't go together. It amazes me that you post areas on a forum when birds are in short supply. if you are only hunting public land,you may now have a bunch of new friends this year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't hunt much public land once and while will go to the reserve and I can see your frustraition on me posting but the numbers arent signigicant on public land and the ones that are there are to smart to ever even see. Went out today and seen a coyote chasing after a rooster pulled out my gun but couldn't get it up in time he disapeared into the corn patch I am trying to do my part in taking care of preditors shooting the ones I can and I can gurantee you that coyote won't be around for much longer I have tricked many in my day using a little pheasant call out there and they'll come runnin.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> i still see them that are wild in a spot i know. btw define down south ironman, because i know some areas "down south" that have pheasant in them.


Down South is just that....Southern Utah. Not to be confused with Northern nor Central Utah. Typically understood to be composed of the area South of the Sevier Valley and North of Arizona.
The only Pheasants I have seen in this region of the state in the last decade have been escapees from bird farms and caned hunt operations...possibly 1 or 2 wild ones...maybe!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't seen as many pheasants this year as normal. As usual, the ones I see have moved to the suburbs just like everybody else. Couldn't hunt them there anyway. The others hang out on private land where their fiefdom is jealously guarded by the local baron.
A public land pheasant is a brave and rare bird...
and not worth spending the time to hunt.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt some private land in cache valley that still has a fair amount of wild birds and still get a couple when i go out hunting on the fish and game properties.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen two phesents saterday. they where young birds. they where still geting there featehrs in.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The only places I've seen wild pheasants on public ground are in nasty areas that most folks don't want to hunt anyway..... too much mud, phrag and "superstition" for anyone to put out the kind of effort needed to take a rooster from the spots. Although, I may go back to these old haunts this year just to see what I can drag out of the marsh.... I'll be sure and post pictures of where I've gone and what I come up with.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

above the george there is a few spots with them and they are decent spots too, but yes the numbers have been declining...not like the turkeys though  . 

ironman the only reason i brought up down south is because a lot of people consider beaver down south.


----------

